#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  using access for contacts and call log

## mania112

I'm just starting to find uses for Access for the first time, so my knowledge is very limited.

I have found the official MS template called 'Contact Management Database' which i think i can use for

a) adding all contacts (not only clients but colleagues and assoicates too)
b) creating a telephone call log (mostly for clients) and incorporationg a chase date to follow up after a call.

my idea would be to add call log details into the 'notes'. the question is: is that the best place to put them, and how do i show these notes easily in the contact list view.

my next question is the best way to incorporate chase dates... a date which is when the user should follow up a call (if there's a way to turn the date red or something when the chase date isnt met, that would be great)

this is the template i've found -

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/te...CT101428241033

if you think there is a more suitable template, please let me know.

thanks for any help!

----------


## split_atom18

I am assuming you are using access 2002, however in the event you are not and are using 2007.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/te...1033&av=ZAC000

Here is a call tracker, you could easily incorporate the 2 together. With a little bit of "Beefing" up on access you could make a simple yet feature filled tracker.

Hope this helps,

Dan

P.S. Ask if you have questions.

----------

